# Finally...........



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

My 721 order has finally been shipped after a three weeks from the time I ordered it. Due to be delivered to my house on my 9th wedding anniversery. How awesome is that??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

First off, Congratulations to you and your wife on those 9 yrs. of marriage. :righton:

That is great news, I'm sure you going to enjoy the 721.


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks John,
I just have to make sure the excitement level for my anniversery is higher than the excitement level for the 721 if I want to make it to my tenth year anniversery!!


----------



## virtualsmith (Jul 16, 2002)

Congrats! I'm sure you will love it. Plus it will solve some of the marital problems that come about when you and your wife want to watch different shows. One of the biggest uses in our house...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I am sure she will enjoy the unit, just hope she gets over the bugs that are in the receiver.


----------

